# W: Black Templar, SM, Lysander H: Ravenwing, SM, Eldar



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello I am currently looking for the following items, would prefer NOS/NIB but will take bare plastic for some of these too. So without further ado..

Finecast Emperor’s Champion
Black Templar upgrade kit
Forgeworld Black Templar shields
(2)Terminator boxes
Assault Terminator box
(2) Assault Squad boxes
Tactical Marine box
Darnath Lysander (Can be painted, primed, doesn’t matter as long as strippable)

Here is what I have to trade pics upon request

Ravenwing battleforce NOS
(12) Bikes built but, riders still on sprue Bare plastic
(2) Attack bikes built, but riders ad weapons still on sprue Bare plastic
(2) Land speeders NOS
Dreadnought built, arms not glued Bare plastic 
Eldar Falcon grav tank NOS
(8) Guardians NOS
Jetbike built Bare plastic


----------

